# Huck is crafting an ironwood chair! (CLOSED) SEE UPDATE



## Bravedart (Apr 16, 2020)

Hi everyone! Huck in crafting an ironwood chair. Anyone is free to visit. He lives on the top right of the town, the inclines and bridge will guide you there.

Tips aren't necessary, please comment your town name and player name so I can keep track of everyone. Be courteous, don't run through flowers or wander etc.

Once you comment, I'll pm you a code. This might take a while but ill be online for as much as possible.

Ok he's stopped crafting. But if you're interested in Octavian crafting jail bars pm me? Lol


----------



## asheu (Apr 16, 2020)

Hi I’d like to come visit 

Ash from laputa


----------



## Bravedart (Apr 16, 2020)

asheu said:


> Hi I’d like to come visit
> 
> Ash from laputa


Come whenever


----------



## danilac (Apr 16, 2020)

Hi! I would like to come visit  

Dani from hoya


----------



## Legoshii (Apr 16, 2020)

Hi I'd like to visit... 
April of Flameroot


----------



## Summ3rain (Apr 16, 2020)

Mochi from QT isle


----------



## Bravedart (Apr 16, 2020)

danilac said:


> Hi! I would like to come visit
> 
> Dani from hoya





Summ3rain said:


> Mochi from QT isle





Legoshii said:


> Hi I'd like to visit...
> April of Flameroot


Feel free to visit!


----------



## axo (Apr 16, 2020)

I'd like to stop by, I'm Julia from Puddle ^^


----------



## drchoo (Apr 16, 2020)

I'd like to visit! IGN: Choo, Island name: Choo Isle


----------



## Bravedart (Apr 16, 2020)

chees4mees said:


> I'd like to stop by, I'm Julia from Puddle ^^





drchoo said:


> I'd like to visit! IGN: Choo, Island name: Choo Isle


Come whenever a spot is free. A bit busy atm


----------



## Quack (Apr 16, 2020)

Silvana from Capri


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Apr 16, 2020)

I'd love to visit! Pazu from Laputa : )


----------



## intestines (Apr 16, 2020)

Hi! I'm Juliet from Cygnus, Thank you for doing this


----------



## Pickler (Apr 16, 2020)

Pickle de Moonfruit


----------



## Bravedart (Apr 16, 2020)

Quack said:


> Silvana from Capri





The Hidden Owl said:


> I'd love to visit! Pazu from Laputa : )





intestines said:


> Hi! I'm Juliet from Cygnus, Thank you for doing this





Pickler said:


> Pickle de Moonfruit


Come over  very busy so probably just wait a bit lol


----------



## Pickler (Apr 16, 2020)

Bravedart said:


> Come over  very busy so probably just wait a bit lol


I'm not surprised. This is the first ironwood chair I've seen in over a week. Lot of demand.


----------



## Bravedart (Apr 16, 2020)

Pickler said:


> I'm not surprised. This is the first ironwood chair I've seen in over a week. Lot of demand.


Yep haha. I'll be online the whole time so hopefully no one misses out


----------



## asheu (Apr 16, 2020)

It crashed


----------



## Quack (Apr 16, 2020)

Maybe using a turnip.exchange queue would work better?


----------



## danilac (Apr 16, 2020)

Or take groups of 3-4?


----------



## Pickler (Apr 16, 2020)

Quack said:


> Maybe using a turnip.exchange queue would work better?


First we need to hope Huck is still crafting. Might be moot.


----------



## doofcake (Apr 16, 2020)

my IGN is cuppycake~, my island is >> O3O << 

thanks~


----------



## Bravedart (Apr 16, 2020)

Alright he's still crafting. I'll be pming people a new dodo code to reduce traffic. I have groups of 3 at a time. I'll get back to you all soon


----------



## MadJimJaspers (Apr 16, 2020)

Heyyy I wann stop in!! 

Name Jim Jaspers, town Genosha


----------



## Quack (Apr 16, 2020)

Pickler said:


> First we need to hope Huck is still crafting. Might be moot.


I think they stop crafting when someone quietly leaves, but they usually continue smacking their little hammers when it’s ‘just’ a communication error. Luckily


----------



## kuubiko (Apr 16, 2020)

hi! if you’re still offering i’d love to come! aaliyah from eventide


----------



## Bravedart (Apr 16, 2020)

MadJimJaspers said:


> Heyyy I wann stop in!!
> 
> Name Jim Jaspers, town Genosha





kuubiko said:


> hi! if you’re still offering i’d love to come! aaliyah from eventide


Yep! I'll put you on a waiting list


----------



## Lady Sugarsaurus (Apr 16, 2020)

Hi! I would love to come over!


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Apr 16, 2020)

If he's still crafting, I'd love to be put on the waiting list! I wasn't able to come earlier ^^;


----------



## Bravedart (Apr 16, 2020)

Lady Sugarsaurus said:


> Hi! I would love to come over!





The Hidden Owl said:


> If he's still crafting, I'd love to be put on the waiting list! I wasn't able to come earlier ^^;


Yep. Not a problem


----------



## GereGere (Apr 16, 2020)

I'd love to come if possible!!


----------



## doggaroo (Apr 16, 2020)

I would love to come please! Doggaroo from Poots


----------



## Bravedart (Apr 16, 2020)

GereGere said:


> I'd love to come if possible!!





doggaroo said:


> I would love to come please! Doggaroo from Poots


Alright! A bit of a wait atm but I'll get back to you soon


----------



## krisky (Apr 16, 2020)

Id love to come if possible- Kris from The Bunker! Thank you so much


----------



## swagdra (Apr 16, 2020)

i'd like to come! ign is Sandra from Iris Isle!


----------



## jubi (Apr 16, 2020)

hi! if he's still crafting, i'd love to come. jubi from mongsillee


----------



## Witch (Apr 16, 2020)

Witch of Salem please


----------



## xrllor (Apr 16, 2020)

Don't know if this is still active, but I'd love to come over~ I'm Rollex from Fujokuuu


----------



## savvistyles (Apr 16, 2020)

Would love to come by!


----------



## Bravedart (Apr 16, 2020)

Disconnected again  

	Post automatically merged: Apr 16, 2020



savvistyles said:


> Would love to come by!





xrllor said:


> Don't know if this is still active, but I'd love to come over~ I'm Rollex from Fujokuuu


Yep! See dodo code above


----------



## Kaaww (Apr 16, 2020)

Is this still open? I'm interested. I can tip


----------



## MadJimJaspers (Apr 16, 2020)

It won't let ppl in with the last code, new one? Had the DIY but lost it In the crash


----------



## savvistyles (Apr 16, 2020)

I found who's crafting!
Octavian is doing jail bars!


----------



## Bravedart (Apr 16, 2020)

Sorry he's stopped crafting now. Thanks everybody who visited! But Octavian is crafting jail bars now!


----------

